# peppers and croaker



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

need:
egg
margerine
1/4 green pepper*
1/4 red pepper*
1/4 yellow pepper*
1/4 onion
old bay spice
flour
bread crumbs
fish fillets(i used croaker)
powdered sun dried tomato

*-all peppers are the kind that look the same but are different colors..the kind you wold get with italian sausage or italian foods....they are about the size of a baseball or so and are not hot/spicy

first i took the croaker fillets and cut them into 1/2 inch by 3 inch strips...these were dipped into the beated egg in a bowl and put in another bowl with the flour/bread crumb/old bay mix(equal parts flour/bread crumbs....however much old bay ya like)
I put a pan on medium on a burner on the stove on medium with 3 tablespoons of margerine and put in the chopped peppers(about 1/4 of each pepper)and 1/4 of a chopped onion into the pan

i let this cook until the edges were a little brown on the peppers(cook however u like)it took maybe 7-10 minutes...then i added 1/2 tablespoon of powdered dried tomatoes

when the peppers got how i liked them i put the breaded croaker fillets strips(total of 4 origional fillets before cut) ontop of the peppers spaced from each other...they were skin side down...when they turned white on the meat side(top) i flipped them and cooked them another 3 minutes or so 

anyways i just threw all this together for a late lunch and thought it tasted very good so i figured id share...it was the best croaker ive evr had anyway...sorry if its hard to follow or whatever...also dont know the real names of the peppers...just that they all look alike but are differnt colors


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Peppers name*

You have the correct names, some people add the word 'Bell'.

Either Green Peppers or Green Bell Peppers.


----------

